

Condé Nast/Wired Acquires Ars Technica - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/16/breaking-conde-nastwired-acquires-ars-technica/

======
humanlever
Ars isn't quite the apex of reporting being eluded to.

[http://www.parislemon.com/2008/05/brief-update-on-ars-
situat...](http://www.parislemon.com/2008/05/brief-update-on-ars-
situation.html)

------
sealedidentity
Good for the site owner. The last ten years has been a fantastic run. He's
been putting up a great show and ars has a great forum. Hope CN don't make it
a corp shill.

~~~
9oliYQjP
First thing I did when I read this was think about killing my forum
subscription. Conde Nast will definitely ruin the Ars forums and I wouldn't be
surprised if the recent forum problems were somehow related to this recent
news (e.g., testing integration issues of some sort). I might have to return
to AnandTech forums.

~~~
sealedidentity
I was afraid of that too. But I think in the absence of a precedent for
spoiling things, CN should be given a chance. Wired is a glossy for techies.
Ars is different, thankfully. They have a lot less leeway in playing with
Ars's format. Of course, they could throw the established format for all it's
worth, but I hope they won't. AT's also a great site. Too many flash ads on
the main page but thankfully adblock takes care of it.

~~~
9oliYQjP
This is what will happen. Ars' articles will be integrated with Reddit
comments. As soon as the founders have transitioned the company and it is
running smoothly under control of CN, the forums as we know them will be shut
down. I wouldn't be surprised to see self Reddits replace the threaded forums
too.

------
ed
While we're on the topic (and since it seems this went almost unnoticed on HN
yesterday), CBS announced its intent to acquire Cnet for $1.8 Billion
yesterday:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/15/cbs-to-acquire-cnet-
for...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/15/cbs-to-acquire-cnet-
for-18-billion/)

~~~
pmjordan
Actually, it didn't go unnoticed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=190398>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=191459>

------
bigtoga
Holy crap - conde nast is really spending the cash for the tech market.

~~~
Kaizyn
I agree. It seems that with print magazine sales on the decline, Conde Nast
might be looking at ways of increasing their online presence in the same space
as Wired.

------
electric
Nasty move indeed!

